# GMM Ripshift Install tips?



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

I just recieved the GMM Ripshift from speed inc. and was wondering if anyone has any tips on installing this shifter? I hear they can be noisy, is there any way to keep it quiet? Any advice would help.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Here is a great guide I found to use... my ripshifter just came in from australia to LA... should be just a few days and I can install!

LS1GTO.com Forums - GMM Ripper Install

GL!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

SikNastGOAT said:


> I just recieved the GMM Ripshift from speed inc. and was wondering if anyone has any tips on installing this shifter? I hear they can be noisy, is there any way to keep it quiet? Any advice would help.


There is a guy in the used parts section on LS1GTO selling a gasket that goes between the shifter and the tranny. He's not a sponsor so the let him have 1 post in the parts for sale section. I think its $8. I'd do it if mine wasn't already installed.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

When you take the old shifter out, save the little fabric "tee pee" shaped insulator from the original shifter handle. I took mine, cut it in half (so you end up with 2 pieces, 1 smaller, 1 larger). They will fit together, the smaller one into the larger one. Take this doubled up piece and slip it over the GMM handle down to the bend, and put 2 zip ties on to hold it in place, cut off the extra zip ties, and that's it! You would never know it's under there. They will still make a little noise. Also, be very patient and let yourself a lot of time to do this job. I had over 3 hours in my install.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I dont know if use have it over there
but I put roof insulation(pink batts) around my rip to quieten it down
worked a treat


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! Poolshark that guide was a huge help thanks! Just put the ripshift in today and its 100 times better than the horrible stock shifter. I put the black boot over the gmm ripshift, bolted the white boot back on, zip tied the felt/fabric stuff back on the the stick (Thanks B-ville) and I can't even tell a noise difference over stock shifter. Took me 3.5 hours by myself and i'm 20 (no expert mechanic)


----------



## jshertx (Sep 26, 2010)

There are a few tools the instructions don't talk about. You will need like a 1/2 inch open end wrench to tighten the shifter handle lock nuts, and the shift stop lock nuts. When you go to take off the stock shifter there's a plastic cover that his held on with some of those torx screws. I'm not sure the size, but a good driver set with lots of different attachments is good to have. These sets will have the size you need. The "ball end hex allen key" was very helpful in getting the shifter mount screws off. You need a 6mm, and the ball end lets you angle the allen wrench over. On the small end, attach something for leverage. I used some channel lock pliers, and slowly rotated the bolt loose. I'm sure the easiest way would be a flex head low profile ratchet with some allen wrench sockets, however I didn't wanna spend anymore right now since the ripper was a good $400 bucks. This install takes time! It's not hard, but you need to take your time and do it right. Be sure to use threadlocker on the bolts, and I even used RTV on the shifter since the o-ring is so small. This is an awesome upgrade and well worth the time spent.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RED LocTite the bolts on the handle. Then they won't loosen and. . . 

You don't need a special gasket to help quiet it down. Just use your black boot. The instructions say it is optional and to cut it. Use it and don't cut it. Just push it down and work it over the round base of the shifter and use a hose clamp to hold it on. Also make sure the the tunnel opening has enough clearance at the "1-2 o'clock" position. I slightly bent back the metal with a crescent wrench to make sure there wasn't contact there when the shifter was in 5th.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the GMM ripshifter also. Couple quick questions. 1) It seems fairly obvious, but is it possible to use a different shift knob other than the stock one being transfered over? I'm not a huge fan of the shift knob. 2) Is it possible to use something other than the leather boot cover for around the shifter? I'm sure I could have a machine shop make a metal plate or something, but how is the shift rod finished? Don't want it to look ugly with a "gated" shifter metal plate down there or anything. 3) Where have people been buying theirs? I've found it a few places for around $350 at places like SpeedInc. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sciggy said:


> I'm thinking of getting the GMM ripshifter also. Couple quick questions. 1) It seems fairly obvious, but is it possible to use a different shift knob other than the stock one being transfered over? I'm not a huge fan of the shift knob. 2) Is it possible to use something other than the leather boot cover for around the shifter? I'm sure I could have a machine shop make a metal plate or something, but how is the shift rod finished? Don't want it to look ugly with a "gated" shifter metal plate down there or anything. 3) Where have people been buying theirs? I've found it a few places for around $350 at places like SpeedInc. Anyone have experience with them?


1. The shift handle is pressed on. Some are using different handles you'd have to find one with the same dia configuration to accept the handle atop the stem. 
2. The leather boot hides the shifter stem. If you want to fabricate a plate to replace the boot you'll want to fabricate a complete handle unit to compliment the modification.
On the race version the unit is all one piece, on the street version the handle is secured to the shift unit with 2 bolts. This is the unit you'd want to purchase to modify to the set up you are looking for.
3. I got my shifter from GMPP rip shift direct in Australia. 350.00 delivered. The conversion rate through my CC company was like 10.00 and the AUS to USD was a few dollars making the total purchase 352.00 + 10.00.


----------

